# Looking for a flatbed G scale rail car



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a flatbed rail car for G scale. They used to be made by EP Lehmann. Anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB made several different flat cars: American and European, 4 axle, 2 axle, and at least one style with 6 axles (depressed center for a transformer). For us to help you we will need a little more information.

Are you interested in American, European, standard gauge, narrow gauge? 


Do you mean G-scale or G -gauge? G-scale is nominally 1:22.5. There are other scales that run on G-gauge track.


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm I thought he meant a flatbed rail 'truck' like a work goose...or a Model A pickup railtruck. 
Maybe he'll clear this up. 

Happy New Year! 

John


----------



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, 

Thank you for your response. I'm actually looking for my uncle. He has a huge collection of LGB trains, but is unable to find anymore of the flatbed cars he uses to hold model cars on his train. He said they used to come two to a pack for $68.00. On the botton of the flatbed it says E.P. Lehmann. I guess I need to call him to ask a few more questions.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

It will be hard to find a LGB flat except maybe on ebay. Piko may 
be making them now, don't know, but you can get flat cars from USA which 
I believe have one with cars on them or either Aristo flats would work. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! I checked ebay. Why are these cars so hard to find? My uncle wants 100 of them. I told him it wouldn't be a problem, the internet has everything. Who knew I was offering to find the impossible??


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Get ahold of Al Kramer on "Evil Bay" He has everything, or he can find you one!! If he's in a good mood, if not just "walk on by" as the song say's!! LOL Regal


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawn just sent you an e-mail.

Let me know if i can help more.

Bubba


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

50 boxes with two cars each will be a lot for any one dealer to have in stock, you will probably have to go to several to get enough. Mail order shops that have had large LGB inventories in the past are: Watts, Charles Ro, Nicholas Smith, and Trainworld. Get hold of a recent GARDEN RAILWAYS magazine and get their phone numbers from their ads. Call, do not email or try on line ordering. For this type of purchase you will need to talk to someone.

There are probably others out there with large in house inventories, but these are the ones with which I'm familiar.


Chuck


----------



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

I received an email from Al Kramer. He said he has been in the business for 30 years and isn't aware of a 24" flatbed. I know it exists, because my uncle already owns a few hundred.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Shawn,

LGB definitely made the flat car you’re describing….. Finding them now days will be a PITA!!! I have several and they were hard to come by a few years ago if memory serves me.

The car pictured below has flat bed deck length that’s 22.25” long, not counting the couplers.

Michael


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Are these the ones you're referring to? 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/car-transporter-p-1137.html 

Robert


----------



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

The flatbed in the picture Michael posted is what I'm looking for.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By shawn47 on 01 Jan 2011 12:32 PM 
The flatbed in the picture Michael posted is what I'm looking for. 
Unfortunately these are very hard to find. Good luck finding 10 let alone 100. I know a few did come in a two pack (New York Central and Santa Fe are two roadnames that I can remember).


There is a newer release (Union Pacific bulkhead) and you could probably find a few of them. I'm guessing the bulkheads are removable so you could have a standard flat. But it is going to get very expensive very fast.











Below is a link to one on sale at $144.49. Yes that is $144.49 per flat car. So for 100 your looking at $14,449!!!!! I'm sure your uncle is not looking to spend close to $15,000 on flatcars









LGB Union Pacific Flatcar 


LGB is essentially still out of business. Marklin took over but they have been slow to get some of the products back on the market. The Union Pacific flatcar is it for now. 




But your uncle doesn't really need the LGB version, unless he wants to stick with one brand. Although that American style LGB flatcar is nice (I think of one their best 1:29ish models), I bet your uncle would be better off, and have more money left over, with either USA Trains or Aristo Craft flatcars. 


USA Trains makes a few different flatcars, but they pretty much all use the same basic car body. Here is what one looks like with diecast cars on it:













Here is a link to the various USA Trains flatcars:


USA Trains Flatcars 





Aristo Craft makes a pretty decent flat car model. I think they come in a two car pack.


It looks like this:












Here is a link to the Aristo Craft flatcars currently available:

Aristo Craft Flatcars 



I hope this helps. But you should tell your uncle that it is very hard finding one of the LGB flatcars he is looking for. 100 would almost be impossible, unless he can find a lot of people willing to sell their flatcars.


----------



## shawn47 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, I will print this out for him.


----------

